# Any Elongated breeders out there seen them breed?????



## tortadise (May 2, 2012)

I just wanted to know if anyone has elongated and have seen them breed during the day. Unlike almost all my tortoises the elongated are the most diurnal species I have. My female is diggin and making her nest just like my mountains (but on a much smaller scale of course) and i never ever see the male mount or breed with the female. Does anyone else breed elongated and notice this behavior pattern?

Kelly


----------



## Benjamin (May 2, 2012)

tortadise said:


> I just wanted to know if anyone has elongated and have seen them breed during the day. Unlike almost all my tortoises the elongated are the most diurnal species I have. My female is diggin and making her nest just like my mountains (but on a much smaller scale of course) and i never ever see the male mount or breed with the female. Does anyone else breed elongated and notice this behavior pattern?
> 
> Kelly


 I have been keeping a 3.2 group of elongata since 2008. Mine are most active early in the morning then again in the evening. I have observed nesting on two occasions. They were both typical tortoise style nests. 
What I find very interesting is their tolerance for cold temperatures. Mine go dormant during the months of Dec. and Jan. when lows may be in the 30's. 
Courtship can be a violent affair as with forstenii. Plenty of biting and ramming are involed.


----------



## tortadise (May 3, 2012)

Mine are difinitely active at dusk and dawn. I just never see them breed but get eggs that hatch. I was just wondering if anyone had seen theirs breed. Their a very solitary species. I like em. Want to to add to my pair. If anyone has any other adults I would love to get some more.


----------



## TylerStewart (May 3, 2012)

I don't see mine breed a whole bunch, but I have seen it happen. Off the top of my head, I don't recall it being very unique compared to other species. Mine also don't do any nest building, just typical digging and laying, and mine are generally very late in the evening, with actual eggs dropping usually at 10 PM thru 1 AM (only time I've ever photographed it, it was with a flashlight). This might just be our warm temperatures, it's the most comfortable for them late at night. I also am surprised by their cold tolerance. I struggle a lot more with keeping redfoots and yellowfoots happy during cold weather than I do elongateds. Initially I would think the Asian species wouldn't handle cold well, but elongateds do.


----------

